# Three haulmax trailers



## Rasmussen Equipment (Nov 4, 2009)

Just wanting to know if anyone was looking for a great trailer, i have three haulmax round top trailers, i need to sell off, 2 are white 6x12's and one red 7x14, one of the 6x12 has a ramp gate, the other has barn doors, the 7x14 has ramp gate. Trailers come with ten year warranty.

6x12 Ramp Gate $3,200.00 was $4,200.00
6x12 Barn Door $3,000.00 was $4,000.00
7x14 Ramp Gate $4,600.00 was $ 5,600.00

Send email for pictures [email protected]


----------

